# 2011 Athena shifters



## peck620 (Jun 15, 2006)

I understand that the new shifters are not the same as Record/Chorus, that they are now using a "Power Shift" mechanism. But has anyone actually tried them? Being able to upshift 1 time vs. 5 times with one push of the button is not a huge deal to me if the levers are still smooth and precise. I am planning a build of a new custom steel frame and really like the look of the full polished alloy group. And at this point it's still possible to get last year's Athena UT crank, which I do think is better than the new Power Tourque. Any info appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts...*

After using nothing but Campy since 1995, I think that the multiple shifts to smaller cogs is a big deal - something that separates Campy from the other brands. The cost difference between Athena and Chorus shifters can't be enough to make it worth buying those dumbed-down shifters with a glorified escape mechanism. I can't imagine having to hit the thumb button 2-4 times after every shift to the little ring, unless you ride in the flatlands and rarely shift to the little ring.

Someone's brief use of these levers wouldn't convince me to buy them.


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

I agree with C-40.

But more to your question - I have seen Athena UT's on Ebay but they appear to be nearly gone at retails I look at.


----------



## peck620 (Jun 15, 2006)

Point taken about the multiple shifts. But, are the shifters truly "dumbed" down? Do they not shift as well as Record or Chorus?

I run a 53x39 with a 12-23 10-speed SRAM setup currently. I don't need to make frequent shifts between the big and small rings.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Seriously? They brought that crap back again? And I was going to buy an Athena gruppo, since I like shiny aluminum parts...


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

FWIW, I have Super Record on my carbon bike with oversized tubes, as well as on a custom skinny tube steel bike. I had Record 10 on the steel bike, and was concerned that the bigger 11s shifters would look funny. They don't at all; as a matter of fact all of the black 11s speed stuff looks great on the bike, even with the old polished alloy Record brakes and silver spokes.

For me, the ability to upshift multiple cogs is huge, but then I have also used nothing but Campy for a long time. If you have never had the ability to do multiple upshifts, you might want to try a Campy equipped bike before you decide it is not important to you.

PS In my opinion, any Campy parts you put on your bike are going to be a big upgrade over the SRAM, both in performance and cosmetic appeal.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

PlatyPius said:


> Seriously? They brought that crap back again? And I was going to buy an Athena gruppo, since I like shiny aluminum parts...


The more I see what Campy's doing with anything below Chorus, the happier I am to have gotten (and kept) My Centuar UltraShifts in silver...


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

jpdigital said:


> The more I see what Campy's doing with anything below Chorus, the happier I am to have gotten (and kept) My Centuar UltraShifts in silver...


Is Ultrashift rebuildable or do you replace the entire assembly? The actual shifing mechanism is what I meant. 

Somehow I think Campy is lost. I always wondered if they could have made their old shifters in Taiwan for less money. That way they might stand a chance at some OEM contracts. If nothing else, make the parts overseas and assemble them in Italy. Prices should come down drastically. I'd rather have a Taiwan made Campy than an Escape version.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

Any shifter can be rebuilt, if you can get the parts. With the ultrashift mechanism there are no longer any heavily stressed g-springs to wear out, so far less maintenance is expected.

In 2009, Campy offered a repair kit to replace the internals in the back half, for about $40, but no longer sells that kit. If something goes wrong now, you have to buy a major assembly that includes everything but the brake lever, brake hood and band clamp. That assembly is a little over $100.


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

I have 1700 miles on a Athena Group that came in my 2010 BIanchi Infinito. It is my first experience with Campy. It is also far better than anything else I have had over the years and I go way back. It seems I have owned everything from Simplex, Suntour, Suntour Superbe, varied Shimano road groups as well Shimano Diore XT and LX. (Yep... there are quite few bikes out in the garage or should I say museum.)

For me... no complaints. It works and it works well. I just ask myself why it took me so long to move on up.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

Your 2010 bike has the better ultrashift mechanism in the shifters - just like the higher lever groups. The 2011 models won't have that.


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

I didn't know that... now I understand.


----------



## rainbowjersey (Mar 27, 2004)

2mo/~2500 miles on a 2011 Centaur group(which has same shift mech as 2011 Athena) and I have only praise for its performance, fit and finish. So far everything still operates and feels as good as it did on day one with no need for adjustments since install(including 100 rain miles). Very easy to install. All shifting is crisp, fast and smooth although rear shifting with the R lever feels a bit light( kinda between 7800/7900 and much lighter than Red). Single downshift is very quick and precise. IME, Campy multi downshift capability(and 11sp) is more a product marketing feature than performance enhancing. Carbon crankset is stiff and strong with no chainring flex(outstanding!) with PT providing a strong, efficient and stiff crankset/BB model. Stoppers feel a bit light but modulate very well with stopping power never in doubt. For $650 all in with Carbon levers/crankset it's a hell of 10speed groupset. 

Good Luck!


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

*Marketing talk more than anything....*



rainbowjersey said:


> ........ IME, Campy multi downshift capability(and 11sp) is more a product marketing feature than performance enhancing.......
> 
> Good Luck!


I totally agree. I have been racing Campy groups for 17 years. Everything from 9 speed Veloce to Record to a current mix of 10 speed Chorus/Centaur on the road bike.
I rarely find a need to have to dump multiple cogs at a time. 
I raced a Quick Shift Veloce rear shifter and derailleur with single ring on the front for my cyclocross bike for 2 seasons and never felt like I was lacking the ability to dump down multiple gears.
That being said, unlike C-40 and some other posters who seem to be exclusive Campy users, I use both Sram and Campy on my bikes so going between the two groups for me is no big deal.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*well...*

If you want a uniform gearing progression, you shift 2-4 cogs smaller after every chainring shift, so it's a common thing to do. On hilly terrain, there will be a lot of that. A 50/34compact requires one more cog shift than a 53/39.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

...so ShimaNO-SRAM heads will be fine with powershift. Those of us who appreciate the unsurpassed ergonomy of ultrashift get Chorus levers or higher. No big deal.


----------



## peck620 (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. As a summary, here's what I got out of all this:

1. Both shifter styles perform well in terms of 1-up or 1-down shifting performance.
2. Ergonomics of both levers are the same.
3. Depending on riding style/terrain/gearing, the ability to do multiple upshifts may be a desirable feature.

Sound about right?

This should help to make and informed choice.


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

> With the ultrashift mechanism there are no longer any heavily stressed g-springs to wear out, so far less maintenance is expected.


 Seems this is also a possible benefit.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*3-cogs larger...*

All models can shift up to 3 cogs larger with one sweep of the finger lever.


----------

